# Ordered some parts today...



## mebuildit (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, after much research and frustration on which way to go, I decided to pull the trigger today.
I ordered PRC 215 ported heads, torquer 3 cam, pushrods, ported oil pump, lifters, double roller timing chain that's adjustable, ARP head bolts, head gaskets and all contributing gaskets as well.
Next will be 42# injectors, Kooks 1 7/8 headers, borla XR-1 system, one piece driveshaft, clutch, coil overs then wheels and tires for now. Still looking for a good big brake system for our cars.
Oh yea, forgot about the shifter as well, that will be coming soon hopefully if they respond to my e mail.
I can't wait to get things rolling now. I think that I'm going to port the stock intake myself, I have all of the tools to do it, so why not?


----------

